# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Boia de Nível Horizontal

## Carlos Dias

Boas

Com medo que um dia a boía de nível prendese, o que daria numa catástrofe certa visto o meu sistema de reposição estar ligado directamente á rede, decidi montar nova boía de segurança.

Como tenho sump em acrílico arrisquei num furo e numa boia horizontal.

Boía 



Fazer o furo de 20mm



Montagem do bucim



Já apertada 



Vista interior sump 



Neste caso a boia teve de ser rodada 180º para ficar na posição de circuito fechado para o caso de a outra boia prender e o nível de água subir fechar o circuito.

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

Boa noite  :Olá:  
tenho andado a procura de umas boias de nível deste genero mas infelizmente nao encontro. Sera que me pode indicar onde posso comprar e quanto custam?
Obrigado :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Por acaso foi um amigo que me arranjou, custam cerca de 20 a 25 euros, posso pedir para arranjar mais, caso haja mais alguem que queira.

Também arranja das verticais.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

arranjas na RS portugal (www.rsportugal.com) e se não me falha a memória rondam os 10.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas


Parece que já fiquei a saber donde vêm as ditas.

Já estive a ver e a minha é esta

http://pt.farnell.com/jsp/search/bro...questid=331474

Mais 9 euros de portes fica em 21 euros, o problema é que só mandam encomendas a partir dos 30 euros.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

[QUOTE=Carlos Dias]Boas

Com medo que um dia a boía de nível prendese, o que daria numa catástrofe certa visto o meu sistema de reposição estar ligado directamente á rede, decidi montar nova boía de segurança.

 :Olá:  Carlos 
 Como é que fazes em relação ao cloro da rede?
 Um abraço.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas 

Quando disse directo, não era bem isso, o osmose está ligado a uma electroválvula de maquina de lavar que está ligada á torneira.

Quando a boia abre a electroválvula a água passa primeiro pela osmose e só depois passa para o aq., mas se prender na posição de aberto nunca mais para, e a água da rede não acaba como nos depósitos de reposição.

----------


## Fernando Ferreira

> Boas 
> 
> Quando disse directo, não era bem isso, o osmose está ligado a uma electroválvula de maquina de lavar que está ligada á torneira.
> 
> Quando a boia abre a electroválvula a água passa primeiro pela osmose e só depois passa para o aq., mas se prender na posição de aberto nunca mais para, e a água da rede não acaba como nos depósitos de reposição.



Olá Carlos, por acaso não  tens um esquema dessa montagem da boia?
Precisava de algo parecido com isso, visto que vou ter um torneira da rede de abastecimento, dentro do movel por cima da sump e se pudesse automatizar  a reposição seria excelente.  

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

OK vou fazer um esquema do meu sistema de repoisição. Mais logo coloco.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Então aqui vai espero que esteja explicito.

É um bocado complicado mas no fim é muito eficiente.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Peço desculpa por me meter no tópico mas, se for possivel Carlos, podias explicar-me isso da válvula dupla. Como é? Como funciona?
Pergunto pois vou precisar de uma pois era uma coisa que me estava a fazer confusão. Como ia fazer a reposição ligada ao reaktor de kalk se o mesmo kalk só deve ser colocado no periodo nocturno. Ao ver o teu esquema fez-se "click" na minha cabeça.  Então é assim que funciona.Mas como não tenho a minima noção da coisa agradecia que se tiveres tempo me explicasses.

----------


## Fernando Ferreira

Olá, realmente é eficiente se a água subir demais cortas a alimentação da eletroválvula pelo neutro.
A válvula duplas que referes é tipo um comutador de passagem de água, fecha um abre outro?
Só tem um problema no esquema, se a eletrovávula avaria estando aberta, é inundação certa, nas máquinas de lavar elas tem um sistema que as impede de abrir em caso de problemas, mas tem a ver com a pressão da água, na ausência de pressão não recebe sinal para abrir.
Mas está um esquema muito prático, vou ver se faço algo parecido.
Obrigadão. :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Fernando quanto ao problema da válvula prender, o problema não existe porque a válvula está ligadas ás duas duas boias e como tem a pressão da rede nunca fica na posição de aberta, e mesmo que tranque uma das boias tem sempre a outra.

Quanto ás válvulas duplas ao fim ao cabo não passam de duas válvulas no mesmo corpo mas com ligações independentes, pode ser feito com duas que dá no mesmo.
O único problema é que não fecham tão bem como a que está ligada á rede, precisamente por falta de pressão suficiente, mas também não é problema pois é mais gota menos gota não é grave.

----------

